# Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?



## hecht009 (5. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Andre und bin neu in diesem Forum.

Ich habe gleich eine Frage an Euch, wo ich hoffe daß Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Mein Boot ist ein GFK mit L=4,7m, B=1,8m, voll mit Personen max. 700kg und hat einen 30PSer AB, welcher zum Ein- und Ausfahren machen dienen soll. 

Für das reine Schleppangeln überlege ich nun einen MinnKota Traxxis 55 einzusetzen. Ich möchte in Schweden auf größeren Binnenseen Hechte schleppen, Schleppgeschwindigkeit durchgängig ca. 2,2 kn, Fahrtdauer ca. 12h pro Tag. Batterien sind vorhanden, insgesamt 300aH Li-Batterien.

Es geht mir weniger um die Batterien, die werden das schon schaffen. 

Vielmehr interessiert mich die Frage, ob der Traxxis 55 die Geschwindigkeit schafft zu dieser Bootsklasse und ob er dafür geeignet ist im Dauerbetrieb wahrscheinlich auf höherer Stufe (ich denke bestimmt 75% Gasstellung erforderlich, um Geschw. zu erzielen, oder?) betrieben zu werden? 
Er sollte gegen Winde mit 3bft ankommen können. Für alle Winde darüber habe ich noch den 30PSer.

Alternativ überlege ich mir einen kleinen 4PSer als Schleppmotor hinten dranzuhängen.

Vorteil E-Motor ist aus meiner Sicht der nicht zu hörende Betrieb.

Was denkt Ihr?

Gruß und Danke für Eure Meinungen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Ich mache seit Jahren nichts anderes.
Ich habe den Rhino 44 dran, und schaffe ca. 4km/h .
Mein Boot ist ca 4,50m.


----------



## Brikz83 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

sollte funzen, solange du nicht auf tiefen im zweistelligen Bereich willst. Schau dir sonst mal den Rhino vx 54 an, den kann man im Moment sehr günstig schießen und der macht ordentlich Druck (is aber auch ein Stromschlucker)


----------



## NickAdams (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Wenn es mein Rhino VX 54 schafft, sollte es der Traxxis 55 ebenfalls können. Da hätte ich keine Bedenken.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Brikz83 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Ja, auf jeden fall 
der Rhino kostet halt nur`n drittel


----------



## hecht009 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.
fahrt Ihr auch so lange am Stück mit der hohen Geschwindigkeit?
Wie schwer sind denn so Eure Boote, welche Windstärken und fahrt Ihr auch auf größeren Seen?

Gibt es noch mehr Profischlepper, die Ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen können?

Gruss Andre


----------



## Skorpio (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Hi Andre

Warum nimmste nicht Deinen 30PS Motor zum schleppen ? |bigeyes

Wenn Dich zwischen 5 und 7 Km/h bewegst, liegste schon richtig...

Das Dein Boot eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische hat, kannst Du vernachlässigen, macht sich dort nicht bemerkbar...



hecht009 schrieb:


> das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.
> fahrt Ihr auch so lange am Stück mit der hohen Geschwindigkeit?
> Wie schwer sind denn so Eure Boote, welche Windstärken und fahrt Ihr auch auf größeren Seen?
> Gibt es noch mehr Profischlepper, die Ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen können?
> Gruss Andre


 
Mein Boot wiegt ungefähr 850kg, meine Schleppgeschwindigkeit liegt normalerweise zwischen 5 und 7 Km/h, auf Kanälen, Flüssen und Seen bis ca. 5 Bft. unterwegs, bin aber kein Profischlepper, nur oft schleppend unterwegs...

Gruß M.


----------



## Sterni01 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Ich schleppe mit meiner ,,Anka,, (4,50m) seit Jahren mit dem kleinsten Minnkota-Motor ! Sogar auf der Ostsee...
Dazu mußte ich noch nie mit Vollgas fahren.


----------



## trollmänchen (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Hallo ist das hier eine Märchenstunde?

Boot Inkl. ca. 700Kg+ und dann diese Fahrdaten und Fahrzeit?
Geschweige das Aufladen der Batterie Täglich.
Da kann man nur Sagen es ist schön noch Träume zu haben. :vik:
Gruß  trollmänchen


----------



## WUTZ82 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*



trollmänchen schrieb:


> Hallo ist das hier eine Märchenstunde?
> 
> Boot Inkl. ca. 700Kg+ und dann diese Fahrdaten und Fahrzeit?
> Geschweige das Aufladen der Batterie Täglich.
> ...




Viel haste aber Ahnung keine!!!


----------



## hecht009 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

wer hat denn nun Ahnung von all diesen Meinungen...?

Welche Boote, 
welches Gewicht,
welche speed
welchen Motor
auf welchen Gewässern
und wielange schleppt ihr 
mit wieviel Leistung Batterien
????????????????

Ich bin jetzt leider etwas verwirrt, da die Meinungen etwas auseinanderdriften#c


----------



## Skorpio (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Hi

Im allgemeinen solltest Du in den Foren nicht zu große Erleuchtung erwarten, denn jeder hat so seine Meinung und die wenigsten Ahnung... 

Hol Dir diese DVD und fast alle Deiner Fragen werden beantwortet 

http://www.ruteundrolle-shop.de/Kunstkoeder-in-Aktion-2010

Isaiasch weiß wovon er redet und schleppt, bzw. trollt sicher nicht mit nem E-Motor in der Gegend rum, wenn er nicht dazu gezwungen wird (Verbot von Benzinmotoren) #6

Schleppen mit E-Motor oder Ruderbooten macht man zB auf dem Möhnesee, weil ein benzinbetriebener Motor dort verboten ist...

MfG


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Ich würde in jedem Fall einen kleinen 4takter bevorzugen.


----------



## volkerm (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*

Hallo,

es gibt m.E. Nichts, was gegen das Schleppen mit dem 30er spricht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schleppangeln mit E-Motor machbar?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt m.E. Nichts, was gegen das Schleppen mit dem 30er spricht.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich auch so,benutze beim schleppen meinen 40 PS er und nur wenn ich mich auf der Stelle halten will gehe ich auf E-Maschine,


----------

